# Easy Basketweave



## Lizellen (Apr 19, 2013)

Easy traveling Basket weave
Cast on 16 ( 7-10 needles)
Row1: K4 p4
Row 2: p1 (k4 P4) K4 P3
Row 3: P2 (K4 P4) K4 P2
Row 4: P3 (k 4 P4) K4 P1
Row 5: P4 (k4 P4) K4
Row 6: P4 K4
Row 7: K1 (P4 K4) P4 K3
Row 8: K2 (P4 K4) P4 K2
Row 9: K3 (P4 K4) P4 K1
Row 10: K4 (P4 K4) P4


One pattern repeat ( ignoring parentheses) Cast on 16 work patter to 20 inches sew and you have headband
Two pattern repeats casting on 24 and doing Parentheses part 2x) for 24 inches is a cowl)

Doing it 3 times casting on 32 ( parentheses part 3x) and go to 64 inches you have a scarf

I usually double the yarn and use two strands for headband/ cowl I find #3 yarn two strands works fine on 7-9 where #4 yarn you will need 9-10


----------



## Lizellen (Apr 19, 2013)

Before you ask yarn was Red heart shimmer (3 ply so I doubled using a #8 set of needles.

Now let the pattern rippers have their say!


----------



## dannyjack (Nov 5, 2013)

Thanks for the pattern, it's one of my favorites!


----------



## brdlvr27 (Nov 12, 2011)

Easy and pretty


----------



## crispie (Dec 17, 2011)

I think it is lovely== ignore any nay sayers.


----------



## lildeb2 (Jul 14, 2013)

Very pretty :thumbup:


----------



## tweeter (Dec 22, 2012)

very nice


----------



## kipsalot (Jan 2, 2013)

I copied it down for later use. Thank you.


----------



## mildredL2 (May 14, 2014)

Thank you, have bookmarked this nice pattern.


----------



## Florida Faye (Aug 12, 2011)

Thank you for the pattern.


----------



## marylikestosew (Nov 19, 2011)

Can't wait to try this pretty pattern. Thanks much.


----------



## louisezervas (Jun 28, 2011)

Very pretty!


----------



## angelknitter (May 20, 2011)

i cant wait to have a go at this pattern,its lovely thank you x


----------



## Grandma11 (Jan 21, 2012)

Nice pattern. Thanks


----------



## BethP0201 (Dec 5, 2014)

Thank you, and thanks for all the variations! I have always loved the basketweave look, and started a scarf a year or so ago. Lost the pattern. It's a little different, now I can't figure it out, since I'm spatially challenged!
Maybe the other end will be your pattern, and I'll call it a sampler!LOL!


----------



## JeanneW (Feb 9, 2013)

Very nice and so useful in its various forms. Thanks.


----------



## kippyfure (Apr 9, 2011)

Thanks for this design--looks like a good project for my to do list.


----------



## Fiona3 (Feb 6, 2014)

Thanx--great design. Will definitely try this.

Fiona. &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;


----------



## ssk1953 (Jan 29, 2012)

Thank you so much! I printed the instructions so I can make a cowl!


----------



## Noreen (Mar 30, 2011)

thanks


----------



## Katie in Maine (Jan 11, 2015)

Looks like it would make a very pretty dish cloth too! Thanks so much for sharing. Can't wait to try it.


----------



## carolmyra (Sep 23, 2014)

I love the basket weave look! Thanks for sharing.


----------

